#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE MAINS PREPARATION Tips

## pushpnedra25

Hello Everyone,
As we already know that *JEE* is the dream for every engineering aspirant. It is not easy to crack the exam. Just study is not enough to crack the exam. You need to do a lot of hard work with full dedication.
JEE for 2017 is over now preparing for the next year students should be ready to get one of the IIT institutes.
You must have a *proper strategy* to crack the exam. 
*JEE conducts the examination in two phase that is JEE mains and JEE Advance.*
The student needs to clear the JEE mains to be eligible to appear in the JEE advance exam. thus it is very important to be fully prepared for the IIT JEE Mains preparation.
Get the proper guidance and start your preparation for what you were dreaming for.
All the best.





  Similar Threads: Preparation Tips to crack IIT JAM Exam Tips for the preparation of gate exam IIT JEE Preparation tips to follow,with better IIT JEE Coaching Gate 2014 preparation tips CET preparation tips & tricks!?

----------

